# No signal after nvidia drivers update Windows 10



## Balguren (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok so I per normal started ipdating my Nvidia 1080 graphics drivers. It doenloaded and as always selected express install. It did the flash from desktop screen to black and back twice the third time for some reason it stayed black with the monitor saying no signal. I rebooted and it gets to the Windows logo then black screen no signal every time. I see everything like the hit F11 or DEL button to go to bios screen and can see bios. If I do the three interupt at Windowd logo screen I can get to the repair menus and can go into safe mode to desktop and do what ever there. I tried to system restore to before the video drivers update but it just after reboot goes back to no signal. I tried uninstalling the drivers with the same results. I am pretty sure it has to be corupted drivers as I can see the other pages and see safe mode desktop etc. I am truly stumped. Ty for reading and the time ya take to assist.


----------



## 737Simpilot (Jun 25, 2017)

Did you use safe mode and uninstall the previous driver first? 

You really shouldn't use express install. You may not want their audio crap and the experience crap which is a privacy invasion I've read.


----------



## Balguren (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes been in safe mode but had to interupt startup at the windows logo 3 times so it went to recovery mode to get there. I deleted the drivers restarted to the same thing and tried a system restore to before the drivers same outcome.


----------



## kenbok51 (May 31, 2011)

"per normal started updating my Nvidia 1080 graphics drivers" What does that mean? You downloaded the drivers from Nvidia, you allowed windows 10 to download and install the drivers, you used a driver update utility, what? Never allow Microsoft to install hardware drivers for anything. 90% of the time they will get it wrong. If system restore is not fixing the problem then restoring system files is not enough. Either parts of the install remained after the restore or perhaps a setting in the bios changed your default video to onboard or something incorrect. 

When downloading drivers for your PC check the manufacturers site (Dell, HP, etc. first if your system is OEM) unless they tell you to download from the Nvidia site use theirs. If your get the drivers from Nvidia do not use the Nvida auto search function, manually search for your model number and on the download page make absolutely sure you choose the proper OS (win10 32 or 64) and also check lower on the page to see if your card model is actually listed in the listing of cards that the drivers are for. If it's not listed try an older version and see if it's listed there.

Always save a copy of your latest drivers that were working and use the custom install and also check the box for clean install. But see if a bios setting can get you back to windows first. Make sure the default display first is set to pcie.

If all else fails search for "Display Driver Uninstaller" and run it from safe mode using a flash drive to make absolutely sure all drivers and registry settings are removed. 1080 is not enough, Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 and Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 Ti might be different.


----------

